# [ASM, 13H] VGA-Links, Demos



## vgAbEgInnEr (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit nach Material zum Programmierern von Demos und ähnlichen VGA-Programmen. Ich benutze TASM/TLINK und in VGA den Modus 13H.

Ich hab schon einiges gefunden (unter anderem ein altes VGA-Tutorial), doch ansonsten nur Sachen, die entweder nur Feuereffekte darstellen, hochkompliziert sind oder halt Sinus-/Kosinusfunktionen benutzen, bei denen ich nicht durchblicke...

Ich würde mich demnach sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand bemühen würde und ein paar Tutorials ans Licht (bzw. in den Post) bringen würde.

Danke.


PS: Ich hab mal von so einem Buch gehört - "Behind the scene" oder so - da soll es um die VGA-Programmierung hinsichtlich von Demos gehen. Kennt das einer (LINK)?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials203372.html&highlight=Demo

 Gruß Tom


----------



## vgAbEgInnEr (30. Juni 2005)

Ja ja, die Boardsuche... - warum bin ich nicht schon gleich darauf gekommen?   

Egal, besten Danke für den Link... Denthors Tutorials klingen echt nicht schlecht (100% Assembler?).

vgAbEgInnEr

1st EDIT:
Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial, in dem Sinus und Kosinus erklärt werden?
Und noch eine Frage:
Ich hab einen 3D-Vertex, move den Wert 0 nach X,Y und Z. Der Farbe (COLOR) wird 1111B zugewiesen -> weiß.
Nun rufe ich die Funktion VERTEX auf (benutzt die Formeln X = X*XOFF / Z+ZOFF, Y = Y*YOFF / Z+ZOFF und POINT = 0A000H + X + (Y*320)). Natürlich wird der Wert in das andere Koordinatensystem umgerechnet (ADD X,MIDDLEX und ADD Y,MIDDLEY). MIDDLEX und MIDDLEY entsprechen 320 bzw. 100.
So weit, so gut. In der Mitte des Screens ist ein weißer Punkt.
Wenn ich aber noch einen verlange (Werte neu setzen, Funktion aufrufen), bleibt es bei dem einen Punkt in der Mitte.
Wieso nur einer? Es sollten doch eigentlich zwei sein!

(Ich weiß, kompliziert erklärt, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir auch so helfen...)

2nd EDIT:
Ok, ok, die Frage oben hat sich erledigt. Nur das mit Sinus/Kosinus ist noch offen...

3rd EDIT:
Suche. Kein weiteres Kommentar. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74539.html&highlight=SINUS+KOSINUS
Nein. Verdammt.


----------



## matdacat (30. Juni 2005)

vgAbEgInnEr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Egal, besten Danke für den Link... Denthors Tutorials klingen echt nicht schlecht (100% Assembler?).



Bitte. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibts nur ein Tutorial (der Feuereffekt?), dessen Code in Assembler geschrieben war. Der Beispielcode für alle anderen ist in TurboPascal verfaßt, dessen Syntax eh ziemlich einfach zu lesen ist.


----------



## vgAbEgInnEr (2. Juli 2005)

Besten Dank für die Antworten!


----------

